
Godoc.org will be closed owing to legal reason - acomagu
https://groups.google.com/d/msg/golang-dev/mfiPCtJ1BGU/qtCrqlrEEwAJ
======
acomagu
Quote:

 _# Why does pkg.go.dev require a detected license to show docs? Why doesn 't
godoc.org?_

 _The teams working on the proxy and on pkg.go.dev have spent a lot of time
talking to Google 's lawyers about what we can and can't do with Go source
code downloaded from the internet. The rule we've been given to follow is that
serving a pretty HTML version of the docs is displaying a modified version of
the original, and we can only do that if there's a recognized known-good
license that gives us that permission._

 _When we adopted godoc.org from Gary Burd back in 2014, it did not occur to
any of us to put it through that kind of review. If we had, maybe the
community would have gone through this licensing pain earlier. For now we are
focusing on making changes to pkg.go.dev rather than correcting past mistakes
on godoc.org._

